# What is your favorite....



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*1. Color
2. Animal
3. Food
4. Country
5. Subject
6. Musician/Band
7. Song
8. Book
9. TV show
10. Website
11. Holiday
12. Day of the Week
13. Memory of Childhood
14. Sport
15. Athlete
16. Actor
17. Actress
18. Superhero
19. Drink
20. Season*

MINE: 
1. Blue
2. Penguin
3. Tomato Salad
4. Israel, Australia
5. Science, language
6. Miri Mesika
7. Le'sham by Miri Mesika
8. Wuthering Heights
9. at the moment, Scrubs
10. Amazon.com
11. Thanksgiving
12. Wednesday
13. being at Disney World and Sea World
14. Soccer
15. Ryan Lochte
16. Jonny Depp
17. Cate Blanchett
18. Spiderman
19. Tea
20. Spring


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Pink
2. Siberian Huskies
3. Pesto
4. USA
5. French or Russian
6. Above & Beyond..or Tiesto
7. 'Amsterdam' by Luminary 
8. Brave New World
9. The Office
10. Shopbop.com/Ebay
11. Christmas
12. Friday
13. Any when I was dumb and naive
14. Swimming
15. Jason Lezak 
16. Will Farrell 
17. Charlize Theron 
18. None
19. Soda
20. Winter


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well these may change if you were to ask me a month or two from now, or even tomorrow. But here goes -

*1. Color* - Blue

*2. Animal* - Rhinoceros. Africa's large animals have always interested me.

*3. Food* - All things breakfast. Oh yes.

*4. Country* - Canada wins by default (haven't really been anywhere to say otherwise)

*5. Subject* - Math (it's black and white with no grey)

*6. Musician/Band* - Avril Lavigne (possibly for reasons other than music)

*7. Song* - This is an impossible question.

*8. Book* - I don't read books. (Though I think the Harry Potter books would take me in - I've really liked the movies.)

*9. TV show* - 24 (during a road trip this past August, I watched an entire season in 2 1/2 days)

*10. Website* - Hmmmmmm... Wikipedia?

*11. Holiday* - I hate holidays. I'll give Easter the win (as least of evils) because it leads into Spring.

*12. Day of the Week* - Thursday

*13. Memory of Childhood* - Hmmm.. no idea. I'll say playing Nintendo with my dad, sister, and the occasional "friend".

*14. Sport* - Hockey

*15. Athlete* - Hmm. Probably Tom Brady.

*16. Actor* - Kiefer Sutherland?

*17. Actress* - I really like Laura Linney.

*18. Superhero* - The everyday ones: People who serve to help others.

*19. Drink* - Chocolate milk, mmmmmm... (I don't do coffee, alcohol, and very rarely do pop. So that doesn't leave much.)

*20. Season* - Spring (my preference shifts between Spring and Fall. I'm really disliking Winter right now, so bring on SPRING please.)


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Color-Black
2. Animal-All of them
3. Food-Sushi
4. Country-England
5. Subject-Physics and Art
6. Musician/Band-Alternative Rock and Lincoln Park
7. Song-So many 
8. Book-Princess Bride
9. TV show-Nip/Tuck
10. Website-perezhilton.com oh so horrible 
11. Holiday-Halloween
12. Day of the Week-Sunday
13. Memory of Childhood-going to england
14. Sport-I like playing sports of any kind but can't stand watching them
15. Athlete-uh 
16. Actor-johnny depp
17. Actress-angelina jolie
18. Superhero-batman
19. Drink-coffee milk bubble tea
20. Season-summer


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*1. Color* - I don't know, I don't really have one.
* 2. Animal* - The Emperor Tamarin. I'm superficial... I love it for its mustache. It reminds me of my husband, David Lochary. (with a reverse handlebar, I guess).
















* 3. Food* - Beats me.
* 4. Country-* I've never left my own, so I don't know.
* 5. Subject* - 1970s cinema and true crime.
* 6. Musician/Band* - The Stooges. 
* 7. Song* - I have too many favorite songs to just name one.
* 8. Book* - Either J.G. Ballard's "Crash" or "American Psycho" by Brett Easton Ellis.
* 9. TV show* - I'm not a fan of tv, but I like "I'm Alan Partridge" and "OZ" a lot.
* 10. Website* - I don't want to say here.
* 11. Holiday* - I'm not much for holidays, personally.
* 12. Day of the Week* - The day I sleep past 7 a.m.. That's always a nice day.
* 13. Memory of Childhood* - Crapping my pants while on Santa's lap when I was 4. And a picture was taken of this precious moment, forever sealing it in time. I always have a laugh when I see it on mom's nightstand. 
* 14. Sport* - Boxing.
* 15. Athlete* - I don't know.
* 16. Actor* - Klaus Kinski.
* 17. Actress* - Not so easy to answer. I actually think Tilda Swinton is a great actress, but the only movie she's in that I like is "Egomania." I also really like Soledad Miranda and Lina Romay... for other reasons. I don't know... I guess I'll go with Pam Grier since she was a badass in the 70s.
* 18. Superhero* - I hate all of them.
* 19. Drink* - Whatever is in my glass at the time.
* 20. Season* - Winter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Color = Blue
2. Animal = N/A
3. Food = Lasagna
4. Country = USA (never been anywhere else)
5. Subject = Math
6. Musician/Band = AC/DC
7. Song = Too many to name just one.
8. Book = Inherit the Stars
9. TV show = M*A*S*H
10. Website = N/A
11. Holiday = Thanksgiving 
12. Day of the Week = Monday
13. Memory of Childhood = Going to the beach.
14. Sport = NBA Basketball
15. Athlete = Brandon Roy and Brett Favre
16. Actor = John Wayne and Clint Eastwood
17. Actress = Selma Blair, Christina Applegate, Summer Glau, Brittany Murphy, Milla Jovovich
18. Superhero = Hellboy
19. Drink = Not sure
20. Season = Summer


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. Color - Black
2. Animal - Wolf
3. Food - Pizza Rolls
4. Country - Canada or Japan
5. Subject - History
6. Musician/Band - Can't choose, maybe either Maximum the Hormone or Within Temptation
7. Song - Closer by Inoue Joe
8. Book - Summer of My German Soldier 
9. TV show - Dexter, Law & Order: SVU
10. Website - YouTube, Amazon.com
11. Holiday - Halloween
12. Day of the Week - Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - before my parents divorced
14. Sport - to do: Kendo, boxing, badmington, to watch: hockey
15. Athlete - Lance Armstrong, I guess
16. Actor - can't think of anyone
17. Actress - Kathy Bates
18. Superhero - The Punisher
19. Drink - Caffeine-free Coke
20. Season - Winter


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

*1. Color* - Green
* 2. Animal* - Dogs
* 3. Food* - General Tso's Chicken
* 4. Country-* USA (never left)
* 5. Subject* - Math
* 6. Musician/Band* - RHCP
* 7. Song* - Lose Yourself by Eminem
* 8. Book* - Bringing Down the House written by Ben Mezrich
* 9. TV show* - Seinfeld
* 10. Website* - Wikipedia
* 11. Holiday* - Thanksgiving (Good food and Football)
* 12. Day of the Week* - Tuesday
* 13. Memory of Childhood* - Disney World
* 14. Sport* - Golf
* 15. Athlete* - Tiger Woods
* 16. Actor* - Russell Crowe
* 17. Actress* - Kirsten Dunst
* 18. Superhero* - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (I would say Batman - but he's not a Superhero because he has no powers)
* 19. Drink* - Root Beer
* 20. Season* - Fall

For a lot of these I had a tough time giving only one answer, but I wanted to only give one because it asked for my favorite.

A few notables that didn't make the list but were very close to...
* Athlete * - Brian Dawkins, Brian Westbrook
* Actress * - Kate Bosworth 
* Actor * - Denzel Washington, Kevin James
* Sport * - American Football
* TV Show * - House

And then there are probably 5 things I could add to most categories because my favorites are mostly interchangeable, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Drella said:


> *1. Color* - I don't know, I don't really have one.
> * 2. Animal* - The Emperor Tamarin. I'm superficial... I love it for its mustache. It reminds me of my husband, David Lochary. (with a reverse handlebar, I guess).


:lol too adorable

Kinda like my second favorite, the lemur, which amazingly closely resembles my idol:


----------



## punknight (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Color-Purple
2. Animal-Hmm... Snake
3. Food-Pasta/Potatoes
4. Country-Canada
5. Subject-Lunch Break 
6. Band-MCR
7. Song-Ugh so many!!! Um, "I'm Not Okay" by MCR
8. Book-Soldier Boys by Dean Hughes
9. Show-MTV Live
10. Site-SAS ;D
11. Holiday-Xmas
12. Day-Friday
13. Memory-Being in kindergarten; popular and careless
14. Sport-Watchin movies
15. Athlete-Um..!?!
16. Actor-err, Tom Felton!
17. Actress-Ellen Page
18. Superhero-Spider-Man
19. Drink-Pop
20. Season-Summer


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, sure.

1. Color - dark cranberry
2. Animal - cat?
3. Food - chocolate
4. Country - USA
5. Subject - English, French
6. Musician/Band - 
7. Song - San Francisco (Maxime LeForestier)
8. Book - hmm... well, I've enjoyed many books, but the most eccentric/eye-opening read was Party of One
9. TV show - Scrubs or Passport to Europe
10. Website - according to my history, answers.yahoo.com
11. Holiday - Halloween
12. Day of the Week - Thursday
13. Memory of Childhood - summers where I did nothing but swim with my best friend, play Banjo Kazooie, and eat scotcheroos
14. Sport - eh...
15. Athlete - I'm sorry?
16. Actor - Johnny Depp
17. Actress - 
18. Superhero - Spiderman
19. Drink - water
20. Season - Fall


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

solasum said:


> 9. TV show - Scrubs or Passport to Europe


I love Passport to Europe!


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

*1. Color - *Blue/gray*
2. Animal - *Kitties!*
3. Food - *cookies (I'm considering this food)*
4. Country - *USA (Oosah hey!)*
5. Subject - *History*
6. Musician/Band - *Ben Folds*
7. Song - *It's impossible to choose....*
8. Book - *I am America, and so can you! (only book you'll ever need)*
9. TV show - *The Colbert Report*
10. Website - *This one =)*
11. Holiday - *Christmas*
12. Day of the Week - *Friday*
13. Memory of Childhood - *playing on the dirt piles in empty lots*
14. Sport - *Football*
15. Athlete - *Brett Favre (even though he's a traitor)*
16. Actor - *Will Ferrel or George Clooney (is that contradictory?) *
17. Actress -* hmmmm....*
18. Superhero - *Spiderman*
19. Drink - *Water*
20. Season* - Fall


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Color periwinkle 
2. Animal cats (I also really like African Elephants)
3. Food oatmeal or pasta
4. Country I think I'd like to visit Australia
5. Subject psychology or biology
6. Musician/Band Nightwish
7. Song Tourniquet- Evanescence 
8. Book The Midnighters (Trilogy) by Scott Westerfeld
9. TV show Mythbusters
10. Website neopets.com (yeah, yeah)
11. Holiday summer
12. Day of the Week friday
13. Memory of Childhood going to the cottage, back when my family actually took vacations
14. Sport biking
15. Athlete i don't watch sports. probably someone female.
16. Actor Johnny Depp
17. Actress I like Cate Blanchett
18. Superhero Spiderman
19. Drink alcoholic coolers (Woody's or Smirnoff)
20. Season summer


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*1. Color - Purple, yellow & pink.*
*2. Animal - Pandas*
*3. Food - Strawberries*
*4. Country - Japan *
*5. Subject - Religion & Histroy*
*6. Musician/Band - **Christina Aguilera*
*7. Song - Right now it's Katy Perry - Hot'N Cold*
*8. Book - So Mote It Be - Isobel Bird*
*9. TV show - Grey's Anatomy*
*10. Website - **Xanga and of course SAS! *
*11. Holiday - Ostara (Easter)*
*12. Day of the Week -Thursday*
*13. Memory of Childhood -Playing hide and seek with my cousins*
*14. Sport -Hockey, Basketball*
*15. Athlete - Tiger Woods*
*16. Actor - Mathew Perry*
*17. Actress - Ellen Pompeo*
*18. Superhero - Cat Woman*
*19. Drink - Iced cappuccino*
*20. Season - Spring*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Color - Blue
2. Animal - Dog
3. Food - Tacos
4. Country - Canada
5. Subject - Gym, geography
6. Musician/Band - dunno
7. Song - sultans of swing 
8. Book - Curious George
9. TV show - Hockey Night in Canada
10. Website - hmmmmm, dunno
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - Playing cops and robbers
14. Sport - Hockey, golf, baseball
15. Athlete - Tiger Woods
16. Actor - dunno
17. Actress - Ally K
18. Superhero - Spiderman
19. Drink - Iced Tea, Coke
20. Season - Summer


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I find it hard to pick just one...

*1. Color - green, red, black, purple
2. Animal - horses, dogs, wolves
3. Food - crabs, lobster
4. Country - USA, Israel, Greece
5. Subject - English
6. Musician/Band - Michael Hutchence
7. Song - I like too many to choose just one
8. Book - The Story of Edgar Sawtelle 
9. TV show - True Blood, Big Love
10. Website - I don't know
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - hmm I don't have a favorite.
13. Memory of Childhood - playing with my siblings and cousin
14. Sport - horseback riding
15. Athlete - Don't have one
16. Actor - Montgomery Clift
17. Actress - Ingrid Bergman
18. Superhero - batman
19. Drink -Water
20. Season - fall and winter
*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Color - Green 
2. Animal - Cows 
3. Food - Spagetti Bolognese 
4. Country - Scotland
5. Subject - (don't go to school no more)
6. Musician/Band - Take that 
7. Song - 'In greatest day' by Take That 
8. Book - Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire 
9. TV show - Summer Heights High and Little Britain 
10. Website - Facebook 
11. Holiday - Cornwall, in a cavavan 
12. Day of the Week - Friday 
13. Memory of Childhood - visiting cousins and playing with them 
14. Sport - snooker, gymnastics (to watch) 
15. Athlete - (don't have one)
16. Actor - (too many. James McAvoy, Leonardo Dicaprio) 
17. Actress - (don't have one)
18. Superhero - (don't have one)
19. Drink - Lemonade 
20. Season - Spring


----------



## anjunabeats (Jan 19, 2009)

1. Color - Silver, Yellow
2. Animal - Dogs
3. Food - Anything thats cooked good 
4. Country - Australia
5. Subject - Economics 
6. Musician/Band - Any artist from the anjunabeats label (thats where I got my name)
7. Song - Right now probably Proff - Deep Orange
8. Book - Animal Farm
9. TV show - 24
10. Website - Too many to mention
11. Holiday - Skiing
12. Day of the Week - Friday
13. Memory of Childhood - A long winding dream
14. Sport - Soccer, MMA , Tennis
15. Athlete - Georges St Pierre (he is such a machine lol)
16. Actor - Edward Norton, Christian Bale far too many.
17. Actress - I actually cant think of any 
18. Superhero - Dont have one :/
19. Drink - Water
20. Season - Autumn


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

*1. Color: *Blue
* 2. Animal: *Dolphin
* 3. Food: *Baked penne with grated romano cheese*
4. Country: *Any Scandinavian country*
5. Subject: *Math*
6. Musician/Band: *Shadow Gallery*
7. Song: *Dreamscape's "The End of Light" or Lost Horizon's "Highlander (The One)"*
8. Book: *"Dank: the Quest for the Very Best Marijuana: A Breeder's Tale"
*9. TV show: *Six Feet Under
* 10. Website: *Wikipedia/Erowid/SAS*
11. Holiday: *Thanksgiving because of the amazing food
* 12. Day of the Week: *Saturday, tons of NHL games on TV
* 13. Memory of Childhood:* Living in a beautiful suburban neighborhood in San Diego, CA*
14. Sport: *Hockey
* 15. Athlete: *Thomas Vanek
* 16. Actor: *Anthony Michael Hall for his performances in John Hughes' movies
* 17. Actress: *Julie Delpy
* 18. Superhero: *Aquaman
* 19. Drink: *Peach iced tea or chocolate milk
* 20. Season:* Spring


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. Color - blue
2. Animal - cats
3. Food - mac and cheese
4. Country - U.S.
5. Subject - English/literature
6. Musician/Band - Yo La Tengo
7. Song - "Ruby, My Dear" by Thelonious Monk
8. Book - _The Waves_ by Virginia Woolf
9. TV show - The Simpsons
10. Website - Amazon.com
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - none
13. Memory of Childhood - sledding at night in our backyard
14. Sport - football
15. Athlete - Johan Santana
16. Actor - none
17. Actress - none
18. Superhero - none
19. Drink - milk
20. Season - fall

A lot of these are not clear-cut favorites and were somewhat arbitrarily chosen, but I didn't want to cop out and say something like "too many to pick just one" for every other item. I have a bad habit of wavering, qualifying, and being indecisive, so this is a good kind of exercise for me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*1. Color * - Red*
2. Animal *- My cat
* 3. Food* - Hummus
* 4. Country* - I don't believe in countries.
* 5. Subject* - History
* 6. Musician/Band* - Tori Amos
* 7. Song* - The End by Emm Gryner
* 8. Book* - _The Blue Castle_ by L. M. Montgomery
* 9. TV show* - Scrubs
* 10. Website* - Facebook
* 11. Holiday* - Thanksgiving
* 12. Day of the Week* - Any day but Tuesday
* 13. Memory of Childhood* - I don't have one.
* 14. Sport* - Hockey
* 15. Athlete* - Sergei Fedorov
* 16. Actor* - Zach Braff
* 17. Actress* - Catherine Zeta Jones
* 18. Superhero* - Don't have one
* 19. Drink* - Franziskaner beer, prickly pear lemonade
* 20. Season* - Autumn

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

*1. Color* White (in the light spectrum it has every colour )
*2. Animal* All of them, including us.
*3. Food* Pineapples, Indian
*4. Country *Australia
*5. Subject* I'm a history major...so it's history. 
*6. Musician/Band* The Kidney Thieves 
*7. Song *Don't Fear the Reaper 
*8. Book *At the moment...favs are Generation Kill and One Bullet Away 
*9. TV show* Arrested Development
*10. Website* thesuperficial.com or geekology.com for special giggles
*11. Holiday* Easter & Christmas, and my holiday in the Northern Territory
*12. Day of the Week* Friday
*13. Memory of Childhood* Water fights with local kids 
*14. Sport* The ones that don't make me fall asleep...ie. outdoor action ones...white water rafting, scuba diving 
*15. Athlete* Don't have a fav athlete
*16. Actor *Stark Sands
*17. Actress* Molly Parker
*18. Superhero* Everyday people who do something extraordinary
*19. Drink* Coffee or Aloe Drink
*20. Season* Winter


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Color: Green
2. Animal: Cat.. Elephant
3. Food: lasagna
4. Country: U.S.
5. Subject: Art
6. Musician/Band: Lady GaGa
7. Song: Poker face!
8. Book: The road to Memphis :'(
9. TV show: um.. I don't really watch TV anymore..
10. Website: not sure..
11. Holiday: Christmas
12. Day of the Week: Friday
13. Memory of Childhood: ... playing with my cats(r.i.p. lucky and sugar)
14. Sport: Volley Ball
15. Athlete: I don't watch sports
16. Actor: I don't know
17. Actress: Kristen Stewart In "Speak"
18. Superhero: don't have one
19. Drink: kool-aid!!!
20. Season: Winter


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Color - Green
2. Animal - Dog
3. Food - Rice and beans w/ chicken
4. Country - USA, Spain
5. Subject - Marketing, Spanish Lit
6. Musician/Band - Juanes
7. Song - don't currently have one.
8. Book - Middlesex
9. TV show - The Office (although I'm rarely home to watch)
10. Website - gmail
11. Holiday - Hate holidays. anyone which gets me the day off.
12. Day of the Week - Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - Riding my bike, roller skating, playing with my best friend
14. Sport - Baseball
15. Athlete - Derek Jeter
16. Actor - ?
17. Actress -?
18. Superhero - Spiderman
19. Drink - Water
20. Season - Spring


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*1. Colour:* Orange
*2. Animal:* Giraffe
*3. Food:* salmon, rice, haddock, Caesar salad, and more.
*4. Country:* Spain
*5. Subject:* Linguistics
*6 - 10, 13:* too many to list here/
*11. Holiday:* Christmas
*12. Day of the Week:* Friday
*14. Sport:* Curling
*15. Athlete:* dunno
*16. Actor:* Steve Carell, Jack Nicholson... Elijah Wood, Sean Penn etc.
*17. Actress:* Amanda Seyfried!! Amy Adams I think? and maybe, Lindsay Lohan (looooool!!!)
*18. Superhero:* don't have one... Superman?
*19. Drink:* water, Cappuccino Moolatte, Choc. Chiller w/ Maple
*20. Season:* Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Color - Blue
2. Animal - No preference
3. Food - Lasagna
4. Country - U.S.A.
5. Subject - Boobies
6. Musician/Band - AC/DC
7. Song - Too many to choose
8. Book - Inherit the Stars
9. TV show - M*A*S*H
10. Website - No preference
11. Holiday - Thanksgiving
12. Day of the Week - No preference
13. Memory of Childhood - Trips to the beach
14. Sport - Basketball
15. Athlete - Brandon Roy
16. Actor - Clint Eastwood
17. Actress - Milla Jovovich
18. Superhero - Hellboy
19. Drink - No preference
20. Season - Summer


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Color-blue
2. Animal-no preference
3. Food-vegetarian TV dinners
4. Country-USA!
5. Subject-I don't know. Social Studies?
6. Musician/Band- Nine Inch Nails
7. Song- Anything by Nine Inch Nails
8. Book- Any interesting biography/memior
9. TV show- Simpsons
10. Website-yahoo.com
11. Holiday- Christmas
12. Day of the Week-Friday
13. Memory of Childhood- Living in Florida
14. Sport-Swimming
15. Athlete- Michael Phelps
16. Actor- Don't have one
17. Actress- Don't have one
18. Superhero- Don't have one of those either
19. Drink- flavored water
20. Season- Summer!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

1. Color- purple
2. Animal- elephants
3. Food- not sure really
4. Country- Andorra
5. Subject- Spanish
6. Musician/Band- The Smiths
7. Song- Can't choose
8. Book- Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier
9. TV show- I only really watch heroes/desperate housewives/skins/90210/gossip girl 
10. Website- this one is pretty amazing. and last.fm i like
11. Holiday- Chrsitmas as I go skiing 
12. Day of the Week- Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood- Family holidays
14. Sport- Tennis or skiing
15. Athlete- Chemmy Alcott
16. Actor- Oooh. Robert Pattinson or Mitch Hewer? 
17. Actress- Keira Knightley
18. Superhero- not sure 
19. Drink- Granini peach juice
20. Season- Spring


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Color - purple
2. Animal - leopard
3. Food - Thai food
4. Country - Canada
5. Subject - Science
6. Musician/Band - Don't have one
7. Song - Don't have one
8. Book - The Pillars of the Earth
9. TV show - Deadwood
10. Website - Fun Trivia
11. Holiday - Thanksgiving
12. Day of the Week - Sunday
13. Memory of Childhood - my first pony
14. Sport - Hockey
15. Athlete - Ryan Kesler
16. Actor - Hugh Jackman
17. Actress - Drew Barrymore
18. Superhero - Spiderman
19. Drink - Margarita
20. Season - Fall


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

1. Color- blue
2. Animal- cat
3. Food- pizza or pudding
4. Country- canada
5. Subject- ehhh english i guess
6. Musician/Band- the killers
7. Song- the killers- spaceman
8. Book- dont read much
9. TV show- lost
10. Website- fanfiction.net (sorry sas)
11. Holiday- christmas used to be but now the holidays make me sad
12. Day of the Week- dont have 1
13. Memory of Childhood- the sleepover around christmas time when I was 8
14. Sport- none hate sports
15. Athlete- none
16. Actor- matthew fox
17. Actress- dont really have 1
18. Superhero- super mario!
19. Drink- pepsi
20. Season- winter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1. Color
black & red

2. Animal
shark

3. Food
cheesecake

4. Country
japan

5. Subject
star wars

6. Musician/Band
swollen members

7. Song
thriller by micheal jackson

8. Book
where the wild things are

9. TV show
star wars clone wars
and terminator the sarah conner chronicles

10. Website
http://toryling.com

11. Holiday
christmas

12. Day of the Week
n/a

13. Memory of Childhood
being able to collect all the transformer toys

14. Sport
n/a

15. Athlete
n/a

16. Actor
n/a don't know

17. Actress
carrie fisher

18. Superhero 
anything star wars related

19. Drink
soda - coke cola

20. Season
winter


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

*1. Color: 
This *and *This*

*2. Animal:* 









*3. Food:* Ice cream, grapes, apples, dulce de leche, tiramisu, yogurt

*4. Country:* Italy

*5. Subject:* Most math and sciences. I love Chemistry and Physics.

*6. Musician/Band:* Def Leppard and Van Halen

*7. Song:* It changes constantly.

*8. Book:* 
















*9. TV show* 30 Rock and How I Met Your Mother
















*10. Website:* ONTD









*11. Holiday:* Christmas, but only if we go to CA to see family.

*12. Day of the Week:* Saturday

*13. Memory of Childhood:* I don't know. Does getting my car count? Lol.

*14. Sport:* Ice Skating

*15. Athlete:* I don't have one.

*16. Actor:* Leonardo DiCaprio, Johnny Depp, Neil Patrick Harris, Hugh Jackman, I could go on for a while.

*17. Actress* Cate Blanchett, Katherine Hepburn, Tina Fey, Kate Winslet, many, many more.

*18. Superhero:* Let's pretend Harley Quinn is a superhero

*19. Drink:* Water

I added pictures because I'm just that bored.

*20. Season:* Spring


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

1. Color - Blue
2. Animal - Dog
3. Food - Nothing specific
4. Country - America
5. Subject - Philosophy
6. Musician/Band - No one in particular
7. Song - None
8. Book - Catcher in the Rye
9. TV show - Simpsons
10. Website - none
11. Holiday - none
12. Day of the Week - Saturday I think
13. Memory of Childhood - Idk
14. Sport - Basketball
15. Athlete - Allen Iverson
16. Actor - Christian Bale, Edward Norton, probably some others
17. Actress - Jessica Alba (she's so gosh darn purdy)
18. Superhero -Batman
19. Drink - Sprite I guess
20. Season - Spring


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1. Color- Dark Silver
2. Animal- Birds
3. Food- Italian/Mexican 
4. Country- U.S.A.
5. Subject-Paranormal
6. Musician/Band- Jadakiss
7. Song- Africa
8. Book - Calculus
9. TV show- House M.D.
10. Website- ESPN.com
11. Holiday- Christmas
12. Day of the Week- Friday
13. Memory of Childhood - Living anxious free 
14. Sport - Football
15. Athlete- Demarcus Ware
16. Actor- Chris Tucker
17. Actress - Denise Richards
18. Superhero - Spiderman
19. Drink - Energy Drink
20. Season - Summer


----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

*1. Color - *Green*
2. Animal - *Cheetah*
3. Food - *Asian*
4. Country - *Philippines*
5. Subject - *Biological Science*
6. Musician/Band -* Red Hot Chilli Peppers*
7. Song - *Jonny Cash - Hurt*
8. Book - *Dr. Faust by Goethe*
9. TV show - *i hate TV*, *but The Simpsons are funny *
10. Website - *ZT*
11. Holiday - *none*
12. Day of the Week - *none*
13. Memory of Childhood -* an easier lifewithout that pain*
14. Sport - *soccer*
15. Athlete -* Raul Gonzalez*
16. Actor - *Not really into movies, but Pirates of the Caribbean is cool, so Jonny Depp rules!*
17. Actress - *Freida Pinto is kinda gorgeous *
18. Superhero - *lol*
19. Drink - *Pure Water*
20. Season - *Summer


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Teal
2. Cat
3. Cheesecake!
4. France
5. Science/Biology
6. The Beatles
7. ??
8. Free Food for Millionaires
9. Barefoot Contessa
10. Dlisted.com
11. Halloween
12. Saturday
13. Going to my grandmother's house every Sunday and either hanging out with her on her porch swing and eating popsicles or playing with my cousins.
14. Soccer
15. Michael Jordan
16. Tom Hanks
17. Natalie Portman
18. ?
19. Sweet Leaf Organic Sweet Tea
20. Autumn


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Yellow
2. Rabbits
3. Fried Rice
4. USA
5. Math
6. Can't name only one. Too much kpop!
7. Too many to name!
8. The Looking Glass Wars
9. How I Met Your Mother
10. Youtube or Tumblr
11. Christmas
12. Friday
13. Going on vacation with my family 
14. Eh. I stink at sports!
15. Huh?
16. Lee Min Ho
17. Park Shin Hye
18. Dunno
19. Soda / Lemonade / Boba
20. Winter


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

*1. Color - *Green
* 2. Animal - *Turtle*
3. Food - *Mexican*
4. Country - *U.S.
* 5. Subject - *Computer Science*
6. Musician/Band -* Nas*
7. Song - **O.C. - Jewelz
8. Book -*The Color of Waterby Jame McBride*
9. TV show - *The Wire*
10. Website - *Grantland.com*
11. Holiday - *none*
12. Day of the Week - *Friday*
13. Memory of Childhood -* Life was simple. I could be myself*
14. Sport - *Basketball*
15. Athlete -* Darren McFadden*
16. Actor - *Michael K. Williams* 
17. Actress - *Sanaa Lathan(had a crush on her for the longest)*
18. Superhero - *Batman was that dude *
19. Drink - *Gatorade*
20. Season - *Summer


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

*1. Color - Green
2. Animal - Wolf
3. Food - Mexican
4. Country - Iceland
5. Subject - Math
6. Musician/Band - Led Zeppelin
7. Song - Not sure
8. Book - Bible
9. TV show - TUF
10. Website - The Ring
11. Holiday - Passover / Easter
12. Day of the Week - Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - Constant Agony
14. Sport - Boxing
15. Athlete - Jack Dempsey
16. Actor - Clint Eastwood
17. Actress - Not sure
18. Superhero - Goku
19. Drink - Monster Energy: Assault
20. Season - Summer*


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

1. Color: White
2. Animal: Cat
3. Food: Mexican
4. Country: France
5. Subject: English
6. Musician/Band: Morrissey
7. Song: One
8. Book: Catcher in the Rye
9. TV show: The Wire
10. Website: Suri Burn Book
11. Holiday: Halloween
12. Day of the Week: Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood: Going to an art fair
14. Sport: Football
15. Athlete: Brett Favre
16. Actor: Sean Penn
17. Actress: Julianne Moore
18. Superhero: Batman
19. Drink: Pepsi
20. Season: Fall


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

1. Color: Blue
2. Animal: Tiger
3. Food: Ramen Noodles
4. Country: Italy/France/Japan/Nepal/Sri Lanka/Lebanon
5. Subject: History/Philosophy
6. Musician/Band: Sublime
7. Song: Under the Bridge (RHCP)
8. Book: A Thousand Splendid Suns
9. TV Show: Breaking Bad/Game of Thrones
10. Website: Wikipedia
11. Holiday: Christmas/Onam (Indian celebration)
12. Day of the Week: Friday
13. Memory of Childhood: When I had tons of friends and we'd hang out almost everyday. I'd come back home and act like I did HW in front of my parents but never did.
14. Sport: Badminton, MMA, Ping Pong, Pool, Cricket
15. Athlete: Michael Jordan? - I was a big fan of Space Jam 
16. Actor: Edward Norton
17. Actress: Charlie Theron (only cuz she's really hot!)
18. Superhero: idk... Batman maybe
19. Drink: Water, Chai Tea, Lemonade, Passion Fruit Juice
20. Season: Spring


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

1. Color - purple
2. Animal - dog
3. Food - pepperoni pizza
4. Country - not sure really..
5. Subject - English
6. Musician/Band - Placebo
7. Song - right now, Blue Monday by Orgy
8. Book - don't read..
9. TV show - South Park
10. Website - listverse.com
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Friday and Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - memories of my first best friend
14. Sport - don't like sports
15. Athlete - none
16. Actor - Jonathan Rhys Meyers 
17. Actress - hmmm.. not sure
18. Superhero - Cat Woman
19. Drink - coke
20. Season - spring and summer


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Color - Blue
2. Animal - Turtle
3. Food - French fries
4. Country - USA
5. Subject - History
6. Musician/Band - The Offspring
7. Song - I Choose - The Offspring
8. Book - Take Me To Your Leader
9. TV show - It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
10. Website - Cracked.com
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Friday
13. Memory of Childhood - Having family close by
14. Sport - None
15. Athlete - None
16. Actor - I don't know
17. Actress - I don't know
18. Superhero - Cyclops
19. Drink - Orange soda
20. Season - Winter


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

*1. Color *- Orange
*2. Animal *- Reptiles/Primates (can't think of specific species)
*3. Food* - Ice Cream
*4. Country* - Anywhere that's tropical
*5. Subject* - Science
*6. Musician/Band* - The Smiths/The Damned/Kate Bush
*7. Song* - Changes too frequently but currently have 'Fox on the Run' by 'Sweet' stuck in my head
*8. Book* - Don't read
*9. TV show* - Red Dwarf
*10. Website* - Youtube probably
*11. Holiday* - Christmas (who doesn't like free stuff)
*12. Day of the Week* - Sunday
*13. Memory of Childhood* - My dad chucking hand fulls of money and sweets in the air and letting us kids scramble for it
*14. Sport* - Not in to sport
*15. Athlete* - Can't think of any
*16. Actor* - atm it's probably Sylvester McCoy, he's not been in a lot of stuff and isn't a big actor but I like the bloke
*17. Actress* - Probably Dawn French or Jennifer Saunders
*18. Superhero* - I'm tempted to say Bhangraman but no, I don't really have a fave superhero
*19. Drink* - Orange juice
*20. Season* - Summer


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

*1. Color* - White
*2. Animal* - Cats
*3. Food* - There's so many
*4. Country* - Finland
*5. Subject* - Biology, geography, english, russian
*6. Musician/Band* - There's so many
*7. Song* - Linkin Park - Papercut
*8. Book* - I don't read books
*9. TV show* - I don't know
*10. Website* - There's so many
*11. Holiday* - Summer
*12. Day of the Week* - Saturday
*13. Memory of Childhood* - Playing with friends in the forest
*14. Sport* - I don't know
*15. Athlete* - I don't have one
*16. Actor* - There's so many
*17. Actress* - I don't have one
*18. Superhero* - I don't have one
*19. Drink* - Coffee
*20. Season* - Summer


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

*1. Color* - Gray
*2. Animal* - Cats
*3. Food* - Ramen Noodles^^
*4. Country* - Japan
*5. Subject* - Linguistics, History, Cultrual Geography
*6. Musician/Band* - Miyavi, LM.C, Vistlip
*7. Song* - Stray Cat - Alice Nine
*8. Book* - Adam
*9. TV show* - NCIS, kuritsuji
*10. Website* - Google, MangaPark, Funimation
*11. Holiday* - New Years
*12. Day of the Week* - Wednesday
*13. Memory of Childhood* - Playing with my brother by a creek
*14. Sport* - Kendo
*15. Athlete* - Don't have one
*16. Actor* - Christian Bale
*17. Actress* - Don't have one
*18. Superhero* - Batman
*19. Drink* - Rootbeer
*20. Season* - Summer


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

1. Color - Black
2. Animal - Elephants
3. Food - Thanksgiving meal
4. Country - USA
5. Subject - Art
6. Musician/Band - Evanescence 
7. Song - Can't pick just one
8. Book - Twilight
9. TV show - The Office
10. Website - Facebook
11. Holiday - Halloween
12. Day of the Week - Friday
13. Memory of Childhood - Living in Park Lido
14. Sport - Football
15. Athlete - Don't think I have one
16. Actor - Robert Pattinson
17. Actress - Sandra Bullock 
18. Superhero - Wolverine
19. Drink - Dr. Pepper
20. Season - Fall


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

*1. Color - black
2. Animal - lion
3. Food - chicken/dressing
4. Country - germany
5. Subject - english
6. Musician/Band - marilyn manson
7. Song - gnarls barkley - crazy
8. Book - too many by dean koontz or anne rice
9. TV show - scrubs, house
10. Website - i guess facebook and mma ug site
11. Holiday - halloween
12. Day of the Week - fri or sat
13. Memory of Childhood - idk
14. Sport - MMA, Boxing
15. Athlete - BJ Penn, Mike Tyson, Muhammad Ali
16. Actor - no particular one
17. Actress - Mila Kunis, Megan Fox, Kristen Bell
18. Superhero - none
19. Drink - water, coffee, beer -- 3 way tie 
20. Season - summer for suree
*


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

*1. Color - *Green
* 2. Animal - *Leopard
* 3. Food - *Pizza
* 4. Country - *I don't really have one, I was born in the U.S. but have lived in Canada for more than 10 years, I love em both... But England and Japan are also really cool.
* 5. Subject - *Art, by far.
* 6. Musician/Band - *Daft punk
* 7. Song - *Dunno, I guess Music sounds better with you by stardust, such a feel good song!
* 8. Book - *The golden compass 
* 9. TV show - *I'm loving a Japanese comedy show called Gaki no tsukai at the moment, so damn funny...
* 10. Website - *Easily youtube, saved me and continues to save me literally a lifetime of boredom.
* 11. Holiday - *Christmas
* 12. Day of the Week - *Dunno, I guess Saturday?
* 13. Memory of Childhood - *Hmm, I guess visiting my cousin and staying up late playing games... Good times.
* 14. Sport - *Soccer
* 15. Athlete - *No idea.
* 16. Actor - *Robert downey jr.
* 17. Actress - *Emma Watson, so cute. 
* 18. Superhero - *Spiderman
* 19. Drink - *Ice tea, or green tea.
* 20. Season - *Winter


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*1. Color --- purple
2. Animal --- shih tzu
3. Food --- basil pesto
4. Country --- *_I've only been to six so it's hard to say._*
5. Subject --- music
6. Musician/Band --- *changes weekly.. over all maybe Radiohead*
7. Song --- *changes daily..today perhaps Model Morning - this town*
8. Book --- fit for life
9. TV show --- weeds
10. Website --- pirate bay
11. Holiday --- europe
12. Day of the Week --- sunday
13. Memory of Childhood
14. Sport --- *skateboarding*
15. Athlete - *eric koston :3*
16. Actor --- samuel l jackson
17. Actress --- ellen page
18. Superhero --- you
19. Drink --- water
20. Season --- autumn
*


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

1. *Color* --- black
2. *Animal* --- 
3. *Food* --- burrito
4. *Country* --- Canada
5. *Subject* --- math
6. *Musician/Band* --- RHCP
7. *Song* --- idk 
8. *Book* --- 
9. *TV show* --- Arrested Development, Dexter
10. *Website* --- SAS 
11. *Holiday* --- 
12. *Day of the Week* --- friday, saturday
13. *Memory of Childhood*---
14. *Sport* --- skiing
15. *Athlete* - 
16. *Actor* --- 
17. *Actress* ---
18. *Superhero* --- 
19. *Drink* --- water
20. *Season* --- autumn & winter


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Color Purple
2. Animal Dog
3. Food Pizza
4. Country U.S.A
5. Subject Study Hall 
6. Musician/Band Can't pick just one
7. Song Same answer as above
8. Book None
9. TV show Used to be House now don't really have one
10. Website Yahoo
11. Holiday Thanksgiving
12. Day of the Week Dosen't matter
13. Memory of Childhood IDK
14. Sport Basketball
15. Athlete Michael Jordan
16. Actor Don't have one
17. Actress Don't have one
18. Superhero None
19. Drink Pepsi
20. Season Fall


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

1. Color - right now, orange
2. Animal - elephants and whales 
3. Food - a good curry/tagine/stew
4. Country - haven't traveled much
5. Subject - History, art
6. Musician/Band - Joan Armatrading/Blossom Dearie
7. Song - right now, Romeo - Basement Jaxx
8. Book - 
9. TV show - Curb your Enthusiasm, its always sunny in Philadelphia, Bobs Burger, Game of Thrones, Louie 
10. Website - none
11. Holiday - Halloween 
12. Day of the Week - Friday and Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - being silly with my cousins
14. Sport - don't like sports
15. Athlete - none
16. Actor - sam rockwell 
17. Actress - meryl streep, nicole kidman
18. Superhero - batman 
19. Drink -Gin n Tonic
20. Season - don't really have one, they all are cool and annoying in their own way. I guess Summer if I had to pick.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*1. Purple*
*2. Cat*
*3. French Fries and Chicken*
*4. U.S.A. (I've never been out of the country)*
*5. Algebra*
*6. The Bravery*
*7. I have too many to choose from *
*8. The Stand by Stephen King*
*9. My Name Is Earl*
*10. I don't know :|*
*11. Thanksgiving*
*12. Saturday*
*13. Swimming in my pool when I was little with my sisters*
*14. I don't like sports*
*15. None*
*16. None*
*17. None*
*18. Spiderman :um*
*19. Lemonade*
*20. Fall*


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

*1. Color - Burgundy
2. Animal - Rats*
*3. Food - Kale chips
4. Country - USA
5. Subject - none
6. Musician/Band - BOC
7. Song - Right now, Change by Gonjasufi
8. Book - Almost all health books
9. TV show- Dr. Oz
10. Website - Youtube
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood ---
14. Sport ----
15. Athlete ----
16. Actor
17. Actress ---
18. Superhero---
19. Drink - Bubble tea
20. Season - Summer*

Well...that was a good time waster.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

*1. Color - Green
2. Animal - Cats
3. Food - Probably Chicken Fried Steak :-o
4. Country - I don't know since i've only lived in one...
5. Subject - Music? I never really liked school.
6. Musician/Band - Avenged Sevenfold
7. Song - No Roads Left by Linkin Park
8. Book - I don't read >_>
9. TV show- It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
10. Website - Youtube. I waste many hours on their...MANY hours.
11. Holiday - Never really been big on holidays either..since it seems so pointless lol. I'd probably say christmas though.
12. Day of the Week - They're all the same to me.
13. Memory of Childhood - Life being so simple and happy.
14. Sport - Bowling. I actually am good at bowling :O Iknowright
15. Athlete - I don't care? lol
16. Actor - Probably Jeremy Piven. Ari Gold is amazing...Charlie Day may be #2.
17. Actress - Emma Stone. Please marry me ^^
18. Superhero - George Carlin. Wait, he's not a superhero?
19. Drink - Black Cherry Soda. Aww ya SON.
20. Season - I suppose Winter. I like the mood of it.*

I feel so...accomplished? :um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*1. Don't have one*
*2. Penguin*
*3. Chocolate*
*4. ummmm*
*5. Does classic rock count as a subject?*
*6. Def Leppard*
*7. Photograph ^*
*8. The Notebook*
*9. Doctor Who*
*10. Facebook*
*11. Seattle Mariners Opening Day*
*12. Tuesday*
*13. Christmases*
*14. Baseball*
*15. Dustin Ackley*
*16. David Tennant*
*17. Zooey Deschanel*
*18. Superhero*
*19. Apple Juice*
*20. Baseball*


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Color - Red.
2. Animal - Cats.
3. Food - Tooo difficult.
4. Country - U.S
5. Subject - Music.
6. Musician/Band - Krystian Zimerman.
7. Song - Don't know...
8. Book - Way too many to say.
9. TV show - South Park.
10. Website - Youtube. Duh.
11. Holiday - Easter.
12. Day of the Week - Don't know.
13. Memory of Childhood - Eating a death by chocolate pancake.
14. Sport - Basketball.
15. Athlete - Amare Stoudemire.
16. Actor - Joseph Gordon-Levitte.
17. Actress - Emma Watson.
18. Superhero - Captain Hindsight.
19. Drink - Lemonade.
20. Season - Spring.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*1. Color= *Green*
2. Animal= *birds of any kind*
3. Food= *quesadilla *
4. Country= *Italy*
5. Subject= *Art*
6. Musician/Band= *Coldplay*
7. Song= *In Your Eyes by Peter Gabriel*
8. Book=* American Gods by Neil Gaiman*
9. TV show= *I have several*
10. Website= *SAS! *
11. Holiday= *Halloween*
12. Day of the Week= *Thursday*
13. Memory of Childhood= *Don't have any.*
14. Sport= *Tennis*
15. Athlete= *Michael Phelps*
16. Actor= *Don't really have one.*
17. Actress=* " "*
18. Superhero= *Superman*
19. Drink= *Coffee*
20. Season= *Autumn


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

*1. Color- *_sage green_
* 2. Animal*_- horses_
* 3. Food- *_bacon wrapped shrimp_
* 4. Country- *_USA_
* 5. Subject-*_ science_
* 6. Musician/Band-*_Pink Floyd_
* 7. Song-*_I'm so tired being alone- Al Green_
* 8. Book-*_Any Stephen King Novel_
* 9. TV show-*_This Old House_
* 10. Website-*_SAS...the only one Ive tried_
* 11. Holiday-*_Halloween _
* 12. Day of the Week-*_Saturday_
* 13. Memory of Childhood-*_Stuffed mouse, Chubby_
*14. Sport-*_ Horse-racing_
* 15. Athlete-*_Shawn White_
* 16. Actor- *_Johnny Depp, or__ Vin Diesel, can't decide _
* 17. Actress-*_Jennifer Aniston_
* 18. Superhero-*_Superman_
* 19. Drink- *_Margarita, on occasion _
* 20. Season*-_Spring_


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

*1. Color= *Purple
*2. Animal= *Cat
*3. Food= *Cheese and tomato omelette 
*4. Country= *Wales, UK
*5. Subject= *Music
*6. Musician/Band= *Carpenters
*7. Song= *Song for you - Carpenters
*8. Book=* Frost in the sun - Claire Lorrimer
*9. TV show= *Curb Your Enthusiasm/Mrs Brown's Boys
*10. Website= *SAS! 
*11. Holiday= *Any time in the summer
*12. Day of the Week= *Friday
*13. Memory of Childhood= *Anxious and shy
*14. Sport= *Ice skating
*15. Athlete= *Pass
*16. Actor= *Mark Harmon
*17. Actress=* Helen Mirren/Amy Robbins
*18. Superhero= *Pass
*19. Drink= *Tea
*20. Season= *Summer


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Color- Blue!
2. Animal -swans
3. Food - Pizza 
4. Country -United States of America
5. Subject - Writing
6. Musician/Band -uhhh.... Debussy?
7. Song -Little fugue
8. Book -Kite Runner
9. TV show - Digimon!
10. Website -Youtube
11. Holiday- memorial day
12. Day of the Week Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood getting bullied.
14. Sport swimming?
15. Athlete - no o.o
16. Actor - no
17. Actress - no
18. Superhero Spiderman
19. Drink Water
20. Season Summer


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Color- Burgundy
2. Animal- Cat/Dog
3. Food- Chicken
4. Country- UK
5. Subject- N/A
6. Musician/Band- Too many
7. Song- Too many
8. Book- Onegin- Pushkin 
9. TV show- N/A
10. Website- SAS
11. Holiday-Bank Holidays
12. Day of the Week-Sunday
13. Memory of Childhood- Playing Megadrive
14. Sport- N/A
15. Athlete-N/A
16. Actor- Al Pacino
17. Actress- N/A
18. Superhero- Spiderman
19. Drink- Coffee
20. Season-Autumn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1. Color:
Gray and orange are my favorite colors.
2. Animal:
Fennec foxes.
3. Food:
Gah, I don't know what to pick! I love so many foods! French toast? Sashimi? Grilled salmon? Lemon blossoms? Oh, I'm so hungry.
4. Country:
I don't have a favorite country. The one I live in is the one I know the most about. But I most often dream of Switzerland. 
5. Subject:
To be general, sociology.
6. Musician/Band:
Right now, Little Dragon.
7. Song:
Right now, "Painted by Numbers" by The Sounds.
8. Book:
"The Music of the Spheres" by Elizabeth Redfern is my all-time favorite but in most recent time I've had a fascination with Vonnegut. My favorite novel of his is "Mother Night."
9. TV show:
The Good Wife is my favorite drama and Community is my favorite comedy.
10. Website:
Pinterest.
11. Holiday:
Really, I just love the holiday season. One of my favorite podcasts has deemed it "Candlenights" so when you want to wish someone a happy whatevertheycelebrate, you can lump it all together as Candlenights haha. So I'll call that my favorite holiday. I just love the time.
12. Day of the Week:
Wednesday.
13. Memory of Childhood:
Really listening to music for the first time on a boombox that was older than I was haha.
14. Sport:
I'm not very into sports but I do get excited the Winter Olympic Games.
15. Athlete:
I don't have a favorite.
16. Actor:
Alan Cumming.
17. Actress:
I can't pick.
18. Superhero:
Donna Troy as Wonder Woman.
19. Drink:
Alcoholic, a bellini or gewurztraminer. Non-alcoholic, raspberry iced tea.
20. Season:
I love spring.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

*1. Color* - Red
*2. Animal* - Cats
*3. Food* - Pizzas
*4. Country* - England
*5. Subject* - lulz.
*6. Musician/Band* - The Ramones
*7. Song* - I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones
*8. Book *- Catcher in the Rye
*9. TV show* - Supernatural
*10. Website* - I don't have one
*11. Holiday* - Christmas.
*12. Day of the Week* - Saturday
*13. Memory of Childhood* - Watching The Lion King for the first time
*14. Sport* - lulz
*15. Athlete* - See above
*16. Actor* - Leonardo DiCaprio
*17. Actress* - Emma Watson
*18. Superhero* - Tim Drake and Peter Parker
*19. Drink* - Sprite
*20. Season* - Winter


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

1. Color - Purple
2. Animal - Penguin
3. Food - General Tso's Chicken
4. Country - Don't have one
5. Subject - Astronomy
6. Musician/Band - Sikth
7. Song - Where Do We Fall, by Sikth
8. Book - The Jungle Book
9. TV show - Friends
10. Website - Asexuality.org
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Currently it is Monday
13. Memory of Childhood - Watching Little Bear
14. Sport - Tennis
15. Athlete - Jim Sorgi
16. Actor - Russell Crowe
17. Actress - Varies, right now Evangeline Lilly
18. Superhero - Don't have one
19. Drink - Water
20. Season - Autumn


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

*1. Color *- Black, is black a color? If not then blue.
* 2. Animal *- Monkeys.
* 3. Food *- Pizza.
* 4. Country *- Australia.
* 5. Subject *- Music.
* 6. Musician/Band *- Merlin.
* 7. Song *- They Must Die - Merlin.
* 8. Book - *Bronte's Story (The only book I read last year).
*9. TV show *- Californication.
* 10. Website -* http://encyclopediadramatica.ch/Main_Page
* 11. Holiday *- They're all good.
* 12. Day of the Week *- Friday.
* 13. Memory of Childhood *- Pulling the TV off the stand on top of myself.
* 14. Sport *- I really don't like sport.
* 15. Athlete *- None come to mind.
* 16. Actor *- Johnny Depp.
* 17. Actress *- Cristina Ricci.
* 18. Superhero -* The Incredible Hulk.
* 19. Drink *- Wine, wine and more wine.
* 20. Season -* Winter


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*1. Color - purple
2. Animal - cat
3. Food - spicy Chex mix (homemade)
4. Country - dunno
5. Subject - science
6. Musician/Band - dunno
7. Song - dunno
8. Book - Angel of Darkness by Caleb Carr
9. TV show - The Big Bang Theory
10. Website - dunno
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Saturday
13. Memory of Childhood - just carefree play
14. Sport - American football?
15. Athlete - meh
16. Actor - oh, let's say Hugh Laurie
17. Actress - uhm...drawing blanks
18. Superhero -Batman (does he count?)
19. Drink - orange spice tea
20. Season - early summer
*


----------



## girl1992 (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Color: Sky Blue
2. Animal: Camel
3. Food: Pavlova
4. Country: Fiji
5. Subject: Psychology
6. Musician/Band: Usher, Simple Plan & Taylor Swift
7. Song: "Dreams" - The Corrs, "Something" - Shakira & "Anywhere But Here" - Safety Suit
8. Book: The Pact - Jodi Picoult
9. TV show: True Blood & How I Met Your Mother
10. Website: Facebook 
11. Holiday: Christmas
12. Day of the Week: Don't have one.
13. Memory of Childhood: Carefree days of Primary school, playing pokemon on my gameboy and trading cards in grade 2.
14. Sport: Cheerleading
15. Athlete: Don't have one.
16. Actor: Not sure.
17. Actress: Not sure.
18. Superhero: Don't have one.
19. Drink: Water 
20. Season: Summer


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Color - Blue
2. Animal - Gorillas 
3. Food - Roti and Curry 
4. Country - I'm going to have to say a cross between Canada and The US. Well I'm Canadian so I have to give it up for Canada, I love where I'm from.
5. Subject - English
6. Musician/Band - All time- The Beatles (I know it's cliches but I fell in love with them from the minute I first heard them. 
7. Song -Breakin Away Al Jarreau
8. Book - Dune Frank Herbert
9. TV show - All time-One Life to Live. 
10. Website - Facebook
11. Holiday - Christmas
12. Day of the Week - Friday except this Friday, this Friday has a curse on it 
13. Memory of Childhood - I don't really recall my child hood all that well
14. Sport - Baseball
15. Athlete - Derek Jeter
16. Actor - Johnny Depp, that guy is my bromance and acting idol, loved him from the very first time I saw him in Edward Scissorhand's. 
17. Actress - Erika Slezak (you won't know here) best known for her role as Victoria Lord Buchanan on One life to live 1971-present.
18. Superhero -Huge Superman fan. 
19. Drink - Tea
20. Season - Spring


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

1. black
2. polar bears ^_^
3. pizza w/cheesesticks n ranch mmm nummehhh!!
4. U.S.
5. Ummm...
6. It's between Breaking benjamin & bullet for my valentine atm :3
7. Atm it's I don't wana be in love by good charlotte
8. lol...reading.
9. KYLE XY!!!! <3
10. That is a secret.... :haha
11. Don't really have one. It used to be thanksgiving but that was when the family got together and I no longer get together with my family so :/
12. Don't have one...everyday is the same...
13. Ooohhh...that's a good question. I'll have to think about this one.
14. Never got into sports cuz I suck soooo..
15. Don't have one.
16. MICHAEL CERA <3
17. Dun't have one x.x
18. I guess batman.
19. MULK.
20. Winter


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*1. Color* - Black/Red.
*2. Animal* - Tigers, but I love all felids.
*3. Food* - Too many!
*4. Country* - N/A
*5. Subject* - N/A
*6. Musician/Band* - Too many!
*7. Song* - Too many!
*8. Book* - N/A
*9. TV show* - South Park? It's hard to pick just one.
*10. Website* - N/A
*11. Holiday* - Christmas.
*12. Day of the Week* - Saturday.
*13. Memory of Childhood* - Too many!
*14. Sport* - N/A
*15. Athlete* - N/A
*16. Actor* - N/A
*17. Actress* - N/A
*18. Superhero* - Batman, of course.
*19. Drink* - Too many!
*20. Season* - Winter.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

*1. Color* - Ble
*2. Animal* - Dog
*3. Food* - Spicy Chicken Pizza
*4. Country* - Scotland (by default haha)
*5. Subject* - N/A
*6. Musician/Band* - The Fray
*7. Song* - 'Over My Head'
*8. Book* - N/A
*9. TV show* - I don't really watch TV, probably Gavin and Stacey.
*10. Website* - N/A
*11. Holiday* - Christmas.
*12. Day of the Week* - Friday
*13. Memory of Childhood* - Me and my best friend being stuck at the top of a hill, surrounded by angry cows trying to "run" up the hillside and kill us. We were stuck there for about 6 hours, haha.
*14. Sport* - N/A
*15. Athlete* - N/A
*16. Actor* - Adam Sandler/Jim Carrey
*17. Actress* - N/A
*18. Superhero* - N/A
*19. Drink* - Budweiser
*20. Season* - Winter.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Color= i like all colors, but pink is my favorite.
2. Animal= i love all animals, but pigs and rabbits.
3. Food= pizza is great.
4. Country= Turkey and Israel. I don't like Erdogan or their government, but I'm Turkish so yeah haha. Israel because I'm a philosemite.
5. Subject= I guess, Algebra 1.
6. Musician/Band= i have too many to choose from. David Bowie i guess.
7. Song= too many to choose from, but Magic Man from heart is great.
8. Book= Perks of Being a Wallflower
9. TV show= Monk and How i met your mother
10. Website= it used to be tumblr, but i deleted mine, so uh idk youtube?
11. Holiday= Halloween
12. Day of the Week= rebecca black will tell you
13. Memory of Childhood= sesame place :]
14. Sport= soccer
15. Athlete= Hakan Sukur
16. Actor= Edward Norton :3
17. Actress= Winona Ryder
18. Superhero= Wonder Woman and Batman
19. Drink= lemonade and iced tea
20. Season= Summer


----------

